# Atlas #150-709 Roundhouse Dimensions



## martnus (May 9, 2012)

Hello All Fellow Railroaders.....

I am sure that there has to be someone who has the Atlas #150-709 "3-Stall Roundhouse" installed on their layout. They say it goes best with the #150-305 "HO Scale Turntable" since it is specifically designed with the 15 degree spacing that is needed.

So, I am wondering if anyone can provide the dimensions with a bit more accuracy than the online retailers. They show them as 14 3/8" x 15" x 4 5/8". I assume that the height is 4 5/8", but they do not say which is the 15" and which is the 14 3/8". 

Can anyone tell me, with a certain degree of accuracy, what the front side dimensional width is, what the rear side dimensional width is, as well as what the true depth (on both the left and right side) is? 

Problem is that the space I want to set one in is very limited, and I want to make SURE that where I am trying to set it, that it will fit.

I truly thank all of you who can help. As always, it is an honor to talk with all you professionals!! I look forward to hearing from you all!! Thanks.....Marty


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's probably fifteen deep and fourteen and three eights around the back. Looks like you'll need about a fifteen inch triangle area or so. You can add another three stall kit to the first one too if you have the room. 
Get a straight edge and lay it down from the very center of the round table and then position one side of the roundhouse against the same straightedge. Move the RH back till you have enough room for the longest engine to get off the table but not into the house yet. Then the rest of the roundhouse openings should line right up with the round table. Pete


----------



## martnus (May 9, 2012)

Hey Pete,

I thought of that already, but the BIG part of what I don't know is how deep the model is!! That just might interfere with my rise of track and that is the biggest part of the equation. I have a lot of room side to side, but it is the depth that I am most concerned with.

In any case, I sincerely DO appreciate your answer to my question!! I just might try to do some research online and see if I can find the actual dimmensions.

Again, it is a pleasure talking to all you guys here!! Hope to post again soon.......Martnus


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this what you need/

Atlas ROUNDHOUSE 14 3/8 BY 15 BY 4 5/8", LIST PRICE $38.00 #150-709


http://www.pawstrains.com/roundhouse_plastic_model_kit.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope I now see this won't help you, I am still looking.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*(14-3/8 X 15" X 4-5/8")


By looking at this I would say the 15" is along the back, 14 3/8 the sides and the 4 5/8 are the stalls entrance?
*


----------



## Ken4Sports (Feb 24, 2019)

*Atlas 709 Roundhouse dimensions.*

The question has probably been answered but here are photos of the base.

My question along the same lines. Build 2 kits or join them to make a 6 stall roundhouse?


----------

